# Missing PDFMaker Files



## HussainU (Dec 11, 2008)

HI.

I have a client using XP with Office 2007, when right clicking a file and doing convert to pdf she gets te following error message : 

Missing PDFMaker files. Do you want to run the installer in safe mode?
also get the same error if you open Adobe and do a multiple convert

firstly please no one send me the link to the Office 2003 adobe repair

I have used a frsh xp Machine and isntalled office 2007 and Adobe 8 Standard Package and get the same issue.
The add in is enabled in Word.
it has never been disabled when checking.

i upgraded Reader to 9 but this did not resolve the issue.
any ideas?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Have you contacted Adobe to see if they know about the issue or have a fix?


----------



## GrTech2009 (May 13, 2009)

HussainU said:


> HI.
> 
> I have a client using XP with Office 2007, when right clicking a file and doing convert to pdf she gets te following error message :
> 
> ...





As much as you may not want to hear it I would try reinstalling Office. it seems like some of the files used by the PDFMaker addin are either corrupt or missing. Check to make sure your installation source files are not corrupt either becuase if they are then you will end up with the same problem.


----------



## HussainU (Dec 11, 2008)

I only have one copy of office 2007 and this has been installed fresh and tested but does not work
the add in there and enabled but i get that error

grrr
more than one machine is having this issue i think there is a compatiblity issue with Adobe 8 pdfmaker and Office
must be a fix out there


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

But I will ask again, have you contacted Adobe about it? What do they say about it?


----------



## HussainU (Dec 11, 2008)

its kewl i found a patch wich fixes it


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

What was the patch so others may benefit?


----------



## HussainU (Dec 11, 2008)

ive lost the link were i got it frmo BUT i have the file so if anyone has this issue send me a message with your email address and i'l ZIP the file and send it over


----------



## AJS1111 (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok I just sent you a message w/ my email.

Thanks


----------

